# Lady Stanhope's Manuscript and Other Stories released by Nodens Books



## Extollager (Sep 23, 2017)

Over 20 years ago, Ash-Tree Press began to publish, with the release of a collection of ghost stories by various hands.  The title story was Dale Nelson's "Lady Stanhope's Manuscript," a story in the antiquarian tradition of M. R. James.  That booklet has since become highly collectable.  Ash-Tree released a second edition in 2002.

Douglas Anderson is the editor of _The Annotated Hobbit_, _Tales Before Tolkien, Tales Before Narnia, H. P. Lovecraft's Favorite Weird Tales, Seekers of Dreams: Masterpieces of Fantasy, Adrift on the Haunted Seas: The Best Short Stories of William Hope Hodgson_ and other books.  Anderson launched his own imprint, Nodens Books, a few years ago, with titles including the short stories of American fantasist Evangeline Walton, etc.

Nodens Books has now released collected supernatural fiction of Dale Nelson, who is active here at Chrons as Extollager.  You may read about the collection here:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0615677347/?tag=id2100-20


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 23, 2017)

Good luck with this.

I'm curious. Does Ash-Tree Press take its name from M.R. James' The Ash Tree?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 23, 2017)

The Kindle and paperback versions haven't been linked yet - so here's the ebook direct link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075VPP1L6/?tag=id2100-20


----------



## Extollager (Sep 23, 2017)

Foxbat said:


> Good luck with this.
> 
> I'm curious. Does Ash-Tree Press take its name from M.R. James' The Ash Tree?



I don't know, but I would assume so.  Brian, thank you for providing the link.


----------



## Extollager (Sep 25, 2017)

Nodens Books has now announced the book officially, in its hardcover, softcover, and Kindle versions.

Nodens Books: Two New Books!


----------



## Extollager (Sep 30, 2017)

UK edition available from Amazon here:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B075VPP1L6/?tag=brite-21

Here's Cooper Renner's review of the title story as published by Ash-Tree Press:

Review from In Dissent: Cooper Renner


----------



## Extollager (Sep 30, 2017)

Amazon's German presence:

https://www.amazon.de/Stanhopes-Manuscript-Other-Stories-English-ebook/dp/B075VPP1L6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1506804142&sr=8-1&keywords=lady+stanhope's+manuscript+nelson

Amazon's French presence:

https://www.amazon.fr/Stanhopes-Manuscript-Other-Stories-English-ebook/dp/B075VPP1L6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1506804202&sr=8-1&keywords=lady+stanhope's+manuscript

_Lady Stanhope's Manuscript and Other Stories_ may be available in other countries also without incurring horrendous postage costs.


----------



## Extollager (Oct 4, 2017)

In addition to being available as a trade paperback and in Kindle form, the publisher has also decided to make a hardcover edition available -- limited to 50 copies, available only here:

Lady Stanhope's Manuscript and Other Stories hc by Dale Nelson (Hardcover) — Lulu GB


----------



## Extollager (Oct 21, 2017)

A friend has just set up a GoodReads page for *Lady Stanhope's Manuscript*:

Lady Stanhope's Manuscript and Other Stories by Dale Nelson


----------



## Extollager (Nov 11, 2017)

The Tolkien newsletter *Beyond Bree* has reviewed _Lady Stanhope's Manuscript_:  "...very well written and hold interest.  Recommended for the intellectual reader."

Titles of the stories in the volume: "Lady Stanhope's Manuscript," "Powers of the Air," "The Ergushevo Icon," "Aqualung in Svalyava," "Trolls," "Shelter Belt," "The Allegheny Exception," "Rusalka," "Dr. Wrangham's Garden," and "Pastor Arrhenius and the Maiden Brita."  The collection also includes the facetious "Gone with the Wind or Whatever It Was," inspired by the Oregon Vortex.  

"'Pastor Arrhenius and the Maiden Brita' by Dale Nelson is an entertaining Swedish saga à la Ingmar Bergman taking place in the last century in which a lonely clergyman has to face ancient legends and small town prejudices" -- Mario Guslandi

Customer reviews are appearing at Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0615677347/?tag=id2100-20


----------



## Extollager (Mar 9, 2018)

*Lady Stanhope's Manuscript* has received a page-and-a-half review by David Harris in the _Ghosts and Scholars Newsletter _#33 (April 2018), pp. 42-43.  "...varied and effective collection...well worth a read," "...all [the stories] have the sense of pleasing terror," etc.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 9, 2018)

Cheers for the heads-up on this - any chance Nodens are looking to run a promotional offer on it, so I can include it on the ones I do for chrons?


----------



## Extollager (Mar 11, 2018)

Brian, I checked with Doug Anderson, and we may well want to follow up on your offer if it can wait for a few months.  I hope that'd be okay.


----------



## Extollager (May 4, 2018)

Charley Brady really likes *Lady Stanhope's Manuscript* --

Lady Stanhope’s Manuscript and Other Stories - CBsays.com


----------



## Extollager (Jul 9, 2018)

*The University Bookman*'s reviewer recommends *Lady Stanhope's Manuscript*:

Eleven New Ghostly Tales | The Russell Kirk Center


----------



## Extollager (Jul 9, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> Cheers for the heads-up on this - any chance Nodens are looking to run a promotional offer on it, so I can include it on the ones I do for chrons?



Thanks for drawing attention to LSM!


----------



## Extollager (Oct 29, 2018)

*The Bookmonger* podcast has a ten-minute interview with me about *Lady Stanhope's Manuscript*.

The Bookmonger Podcast: 'Lady Stanhope's Manuscript and Other Stories' | National Review


----------



## Extollager (Dec 12, 2018)

John J. Miller, Jr., hails *Lady Stanhope's Manuscript* as his favorite new book of 2018 at the *Claremont Review of Books*:

The 2018 CRB Christmas Reading List


----------

